# Video of a Real Hog Problem



## OutdoorsAllYear

boostfan said:


> I wounder what kind of rifle they are using, those things were dropping instantly.


 
They are using a .308. Drops a deer the same way with any kind of dumdum bullet (expanding).


----------



## walleyesteve2

3fingervic said:


> I'd like something fully automatic for that level of infestation. Yo would have to set that hunt up like a military ambush.


50 Cal. with tracer's would be Really Cool!!!:evil: 
Look's like a herd of "Short Buffalo"!!!
Coming to a "Town Near You"!!!


----------



## perchpile88

what is the price tag on that level of optics


----------



## Standsniper

OutdoorsAllYear said:


> They are using a .308. Drops a deer the same way with any kind of dumdum bullet (expanding).


 
Great firearm! Using a semi auto is the best option in my opinion. You can get more shots off


----------



## Stickbow Bakes168

Makes me kinda hungry, sure would be fun to shoot as many of 'em as ya could before they all scat!


----------



## jason060788

Stickbow Bakes168 said:


> Makes me kinda hungry, sure would be fun to shoot as many of 'em as ya could before they all scat!


 
Amen to that!!!!!


----------

